# Homemade Tailgate salter



## Shaw (Sep 7, 2009)

I was wondering, if anybody has made it. I want one for this winter but money might be tight to buy one. What things would I use to build one.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

*good luck*

i have been debating the same thing, i don't want to shell out $4000+ for a unit, and really need one, i have a couple of ideas, on how to do it, are you handy with a welder?, i am mostly trying to figure out if it is worth all the work of designing (doing the auger/belt is going to be a major pain) etc, i well let you know what i come up with.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

This looks like an interesting thread to follow. 

Definitly interested in this myself, and I've got a welder....

Never have seen plans in my wanderings though, and I've looked...


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

if anyone is serious about doing this i have an old john deere combine we could cut up. the straw walkers might be able to be used for the belt. it has an auger on the side as well.....hmmmm. that would be more for a whole bed spreader tho...i guess i could live with a vbox spreader on the cheap


----------



## Shaw (Sep 7, 2009)

I m going to try and design one. I got the welder and steel (will this be good to use) or what material would I use. I ll post my design when I'm finished it.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I think by the time you buy your steel, a motor, and wireing, you would be better off buying a used one and converting it to meet your needs. Look on ebay, right now there are a bunch of used units avaible. 

Bossman


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Bossman 92;826597 said:


> I think by the time you buy your steel, a motor, and wireing, you would be better off buying a used one and converting it to meet your needs. Look on ebay, right now there are a bunch of used units avaible.
> 
> Bossman


Agreed. Maybe buy a used unit in good mechanical shape that needs steel work on the cheap. Then you can play with the welder. And torch set. And Plasma cutter. And sawzall. And......


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

Bossman 92;826597 said:


> I think by the time you buy your steel, a motor, and wireing, you would be better off buying a used one and converting it to meet your needs. Look on ebay, right now there are a bunch of used units avaible.
> 
> Bossman


absolutely true, UNLESS you plan to fundamentally improve the design 

if you buy a used one and rebuild it...it has resale value...if you build your own...even if it is the most revolutionary thing in the world...your market is miniscule at best.

that said, I've built most of my implements, equipment, and some tractors by hand. It's fun...and frustrating, and time consuming, and expensive, and...well you get the idea.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

It will cost more in time and material to build one then it will cost to buy a nice used one.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

Just to throw this out there, i have a used swanson tailgate spreader off my old county plow truck that i can part with, I was using it last season untill i split the frame in 4 places on the truck. you would need central hyros to run it.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Here Just get this guy to stand in your truck with some table salt and your all set....


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

ColumbiaLand;826826 said:


> Here Just get this guy to stand in your truck with some table salt and your all set....


Ill take 2 plz :laughing:


----------

